# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Videoanleitung zur Installation von Spotify in Ubuntu

## warumlinux

In diesem Video erkläre ich, wie man unter Ubuntu Linux, Spotify nativ installiert,
Nicht irgend eine Windows Version über Wine, sondern eine native Linux Version über die Ubuntu Paketquellen.  :Big Grin: 
spotifyinubuntulinuxinstallier.png
Link zum Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbNOfVXYPrY

Nett wäre ein Daumen hoch, wem es gefällt und selbst verständlich auch ein Daumen runter, wer es nicht gut findet.
Alle Anregungen und Kommentare unter dem Video sind willkommen, so fern sie nicht beleidigend sind

----------

